

Innovation Is Required: 9 Lessons Learned Working At A Startup - leroydepip
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidtao/2013/05/23/innovation-is-required-9-lessons-learned-working-at-a-startup/

======
jon_ptdc
I've watched Greatist transform from a website into a platform that helps an
incredible amount of people in a short time. This is a great piece for anybody
looking for information on startups.

------
JonFernTAOC
Great stuff from David Tao of Greatist. The guy has a ton of passion and
motivation for everything he does, it's great to see him growing as a writer.

------
bruchs
sweet read, and great lessons especially #4 about the lack of structure in a
startup environment.

------
sleepdocphysio
always an enjoyable read from DTT, great work!

